# New Minecraft server



## dwesterny (Sep 28, 2017)

I started a new Minecraft server if anyone wants to hop on. Address is 107.191.42.103:10170


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 29, 2017)

Yaaaaay! =D


----------



## Crumbling (Sep 29, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> I started a new Minecraft server



Another reason to fix my gaming machine...


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 29, 2017)

I would totally approve of someone decorating my house with any materials in my chests! *eyes loopey* Just be careful by the monster generator (pictured). A creeper explosion can cause mass havoc. I should probably redo the killing floor in obsidian. 

View attachment IMG_20170929_111537.jpg


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 3, 2017)

Where is your house, Dwes? And come on other Dims members, minecraft with us!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 3, 2017)

Ill try and join later this week


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 3, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Where is your house, Dwes? And come on other Dims members, minecraft with us!



My place is at 900, -130


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 4, 2017)

Reporting a tankyguy sighting on the server.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 5, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> Reporting a tankyguy sighting on the server.



Hooray, the elusive tankyguy!


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 9, 2017)

my gaming machine is in bits because i need to do some soldering on the motherboard... and i'm waiting for parts


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 10, 2017)

But but... who will jump on slime with me and show me around their house now?


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 10, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> But but... who will jump on slime with me and show me around their house now?



Make tanky do it...


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 11, 2017)

Crumbling said:


> Make tanky do it...



Right, Tankyguy, you're reading this, right?


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 11, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> you're reading this, right?



I do read the board, from slime to slime.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 11, 2017)

Tanky, what are the co-ordinates of your house?


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 11, 2017)

Not sure. I think it's visible from the respawn point if you turn 180 around.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 12, 2017)

tankyguy said:


> Not sure. I think it's visible from the respawn point if you turn 180 around.



Those are girl gps coordinates lol


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 12, 2017)

I've been farming clay a lot recently. I have a chest maybe 2/3rds full of brick blocks. I have to decide what to make with them.


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 12, 2017)

Loopy came over to my house, dug up the lawn, fished in my elevator, got her wolf stuck in the floor and then took a nap in my bed.


----------



## Tad (Oct 12, 2017)

tankyguy said:


> Loopy came over to my house, dug up the lawn, fished in my elevator, got her wolf stuck in the floor and then took a nap in my bed.



Sounds like quite the party of one?


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 12, 2017)

tankyguy said:


> Loopy came over to my house, dug up the lawn, fished in my elevator, got her wolf stuck in the floor and then took a nap in my bed.



Oh my god Tankyguy, don't be telling everybody about our private rendezvous! 

One of Tanky's pigs invaded my hut as well and trapped my dog outside!

Also, Dwes, I went to those co-ordinates and found only an empty swamp.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 12, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Also, Dwes, I went to those co-ordinates and found only an empty swamp.


The tnt trap I had waiting for you didn't go off?

I mean ummm... that's odd, I'll check.


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 12, 2017)

It's not my pig, just some random wild hogger.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 12, 2017)

Oops forgot a zero. 900, -1300


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 24, 2018)

Felt like playing again so I started a new server. 45.63.19.218:10140 feel free to hop on.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 24, 2018)

Ooooooooh!! Exciting! I've not played in ages but I'm ready and prepared to die!


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 12, 2018)

Wow loopey, your place is nice. My place is like it was designed by a 6 year old...


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 14, 2018)

dwesterny said:


> Wow loopey, your place is nice. My place is like it was designed by a 6 year old...



Your place is functional and useful! Though I can't get close to the mob trap because the sever lags soooo much. ^^;


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 16, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> Your place is functional and useful! Though I can't get close to the mob trap because the sever lags soooo much. ^^;


Yeah, it's all the cows.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 16, 2018)

dwesterny said:


> Yeah, it's all the cows.



You do seem to have about 5 million of them, to be fair. =p


----------



## dwesterny (May 16, 2020)

New minecraft server up because I'm that bored. It's minecraft realms on java so you have to send me your username in minecraft and I can invite.


----------

